# VIN on Mobilehome



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I need to find the VIN number on a mobilehome in order to apply for a lost title. Anyone know where to look for it?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

If your talking about a mobile home (as in house trailer) it was probably on a metal tag somewhere on the home, probably the front or the rear. Chances are it is long since gone though. If you can't find it and still need a number for title you should be able to apply for an assigned number.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

in the dw, it was on the wall in a closet in the master bedroom.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Marvella is right on.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Hummm, looked in closet of the master BR on mine and don't see squat. Will check that trailer when I go there next time.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I need to find the VIN number on a mobilehome in order to apply for a lost title. Anyone know where to look for it?


I have heard that it is engraved (pounded?) into the tongue and along the frame in various spots although I have looked for them on many mobile homes and have yet to find a single one.

Some of the other posters are talking about HUD tags which have been put on mobile homes since 1976 when HUD became the governing agency that handled the construction requirements of mobile homes. The number on that is not the VIN number. 

If you are selling the house as real estate (and it is going to be affixed to a piece of property permanently and taxed as real estate), then you do not need a title to sell it. If, however, it is going to be put on a mobile home rental lot, then you do. 

Sometimes the VIN (and HUD numbers) will be recorded on a piece of paper that is inside the electrical panel. And sometimes it is inside a kitchen cabinet or bathroom cabinet. But I would look on the frame (with a flashlight) and on the hitch/tongue.

donsgal


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Checked mobilehome front to back with a flashlight. Don't see a sticker/decal anywhere. Checked hitch frame. Nothing there either.

At closing I'll ask where the mobilehome was financed. Perhaps they have paperword with the VIN. Current owners will give me a bill of sale.


----------

